# 
.   .
   .   .        (  ).         .   " -".
 .

----------


## xboct

.       .
 - .
   132  25.12.98 -  -

----------


## Lippa

> .   " -".


 -,   .   : ** **. :Dezl:

----------


## xboct

> ** **.


 -          .
      .      :   .          
   1

----------


## kadavr

""?   ,  1 ?

----------


## Lippa

> -          .
>       .      :   .          
>    1


   -   , ,   .        . ,    ?
     ""?         .(   1). :Embarrassment:

----------


## KNA

,   1  .. 1: -   ,   .   1   .
 :Wink:

----------


## KNA

,       .         ,             , ,   .        ,        ,          :Big Grin:

----------


## Lippa

,       .      1 .     .  .    ""   .

----------


## KNA

,   ,    ,    .          ++ .  .    ,   ,        .      , ..       .     -    .     :    .
 1   :    :   (  )     ,            ,    .      1: , ,  , , ..            .   .  ,    ,    ...   ,            :Smilie:

----------


## Lippa

( ),  ,     :
-    .         ? (    , .)
-          (     )
          (  ,    )
  ! :Dezl:

----------


## xboct

.  1      ,      .

  .           (      30   ..).           (   )
       .
   .      .     .

----------


## KNA

,    -      , -   ,    (),    (, , )    .           (  )   , ..    .    (  ,        )     .     , ..        ,       .       ,   .     .             %   .         , ..    (   ):  (    ), ,   ,  ,  , , - ...

----------


## miirene

.     -   - 1,      .  ,       : ,         41.   - .

----------

*Lippa*,    ,    ;     .

----------


## Lippa

.. *    .???*

----------

*Lippa*,     ?

----------


## Lippa

.

----------

*Lippa*,      -   90,  -   -  20, 23, 25, 26.       90.     -         -       -     . , ,   ,   .        -   ,       .

----------

> ,       .      1 .     .  .    ""   .

----------


## 2

,  2006   . ;-) :-)

----------

- ( ),     ,  -       .      ,  ,      ,      .      ,     .  .

----------


## kah1970

> *Lippa*,      -   90,  -   -  20, 23, 25, 26.       90.     -         -       -     . , ,   ,   .        -   ,       .



   ()        .,              1   8 .

----------


## Good

.       (6%).   3      (. ).     ,            .            ?     ?           ... , .,       ,       ?        (  1).         , ,      ... 2-3  , ,  ...    .

----------


## Good

,       ,    ... :Frown:

----------

.
  ,     -

----------


## Good

> .
>   ,     -


    -        -    ,      (  ).       ...     ?    ? !

----------

, , .         .   R-Keeper,       .  Store House   47 .. ,    , ...   ?              ... ,

----------

,        1 ,  10   ,   ,        ?    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

10       41.

----------


## 74

, !     (,  ), .      .  ,          .          ?

----------

74
    .      -   .    (         )     -      .
    ,       .         (             100.          /.       .             .

----------

Good
                        .
     : 
1.    -  1   50.   1 
2.  10 
3. 500.   10 .

----------


## 74

,    ,      -  .  ,    ..  ..?

----------

> - ( ),     ,  -       .      ,  ,      ,      .      ,     .  .


  :Smilie:   -   -  -  .   .      -       .

----------

74

----------


## 74

!

----------


## marines-ka

, !   ,      .     -    .    1        ""  , ..    .  ....            ""    "".      800000 ,      50.      ?           200-300?    ,       2-4     .       ?   .   .     2  ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-  //   ,        -  .   (,   ),   -,   - - .    .

----------


## marines-ka

, .       6%,         , ..        !      -,      .  , -    ?   94 .   - -?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


 -   ???
-       ...  -       (  ,      ),      ...
.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -    ?


,  - ,   -  90%    ...

----------


## Coreopsis

- ,    :   (,   )    ?

----------

,.,, 1    ,,,  ,    ,  .  ,   .      ,   -       ,       ,       . ,.       ,          .  .  , .

----------


## npazil

!    ??? -   ?     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## npazil

,           , -  ,   - ,     1   ..  ???   ...
,     (      )+  ,              ???

----------

,     .     ,       ,   .   ?

----------


## npazil

...     , (  , .. )   . - ( ,      ). ,    -   , ..    ,    .          . (), .. .      .,   .  ...

----------


## Marsi55

,      41 .  .       20 .     . .43.  - 20.  ,     (      ).         62  90.01    90.02  43.

----------

,     .   1 .   ?

----------


## Coreopsis

.

----------


## 777777777

,    "  "       .   )  ,         )))

----------

> ,           , -  ,   - ,     1   ..  ???   ...
> ,     (      )+  ,              ???


 ,   , ,     .      ,   . .     .  -      .   .

----------


## any104

**,  ,    ,      Store House     1        ?

----------


## any104

> ,   , ,     .      ,   . .     .  -      .   .


  ,    ,      Store House     1        ?

----------


## Olya09

> Store House


       1  ? :Smilie:   ,

----------


## Olya09

R-keeper

----------

1,     ,   .          100  ,    1                1 .  ,                               ,     ,   1    0,001 .   /,  1  ,        /    1 ,         .

----------

